# Best finish for hickory



## colindunn (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm currently making an indoor-only woodblock table top out of hickory and am debating about what finish to use. I want to preserve the natural qualities of the wood as much as possible without altering the color or feel of the wood. I also prefer a matte finish to a glossy one. Any advice would be appreciated!

Here's a photo of the table, work in progress.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have the means of spraying I would use a precatalyzed lacquer. If you don't you might use a wipe on polyurethane. The poly will yellow somewhat over time but would be a more waterproof finish.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

You can buy a $40 cup gun from Home Depot and spray it with a Pre-Cat Laquer if you don't already have one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would spray waterbase polyurethane. Some are durable enough for flooring. Lacquer isn't.








 







.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I would spray waterbase polyurethane. Some are durable enough for flooring. Lacquer isn't. .


Yeah, because everyone is walking on their tables. Lacquer is a far superior finish than Polyurinestain.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The hickories (Carya sp) have the biggest pores (aka vessel elements) that I have ever seen in any wood.
Man, you can look down into them with your buck-naked eyeballs!
1. Use the paste sealer meant for red oak flooring to plug those puppies up.
2. Gently, gently sand that back, like 220.

That gives you a smooth surface for any finish treatment you can dream of.
Don't seal the pores and the surface will look like badly 
worn carpet and I don't care how many dozens of coats of whatever you put on it.

I think that hickory is a good-looking, interesting wood.
Don't phuque this up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

calwilliams63 said:


> Yeah, because everyone is walking on their tables. Lacquer is a far superior finish than Polyurinestain.


From your comment, I take it as you're just trying to be being funny, or you haven't used both at any extent, as you would be aware that lacquer isn't used for flooring. The waterbase polyurethanes suitable for flooring IMO are more durable than other film finishes, and much easier to use. They make excellent finishes for woodwork and furniture, and for tables that may be walked on.:yes:








 








.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A person could use any number of finishes for a table top which would work fine. I recommended lacquer because for a beginner in finishing it would be the easiest and most forgiving finish he could use. Any waterborne finish could be very frustrating for the beginner not knowing what to expect.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> Any waterborne finish could be very frustrating for the beginner not knowing what to expect.


And, what would that be?








 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> and for tables that may be walked on.:yes:




Danced on!

That's a nice looking top in progress


----------

